# Where were you born and raised?



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 10, 2006)

Fort Smith, Arkansas for me. 20 years.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 10, 2006)

Born: Goose Bay Labrador, Newfoundland, Canada 1968
Raised:
1969-1971 Mississipi
1971-1976 Auckum, Weisbaden, and Ramstein Germany
1976-1977 Mobile, AL
1977-1980 Highland, CA
1980-1986 Fort Worth, TX (Graduated from High School so I guess I was raised at that point)
1986-1990 Troy, NY (College)
1990-present (one of Uncle Sam's Misguided Children)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 10, 2006)

I was born and raised in a tiny little town (population several hundred). I used to go live with my aunt and uncle every summer in order to work at Hershey Park. I met my wife there and married her one year after high school graduation. I love my family but I couldn't wait to get out of that tiny town and did so and have been out ever since. The Lord is Soverign as my life has been blessed. A wonderful wife, sweet daughter, and a job I love more than I can tell you!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 10, 2006)

I was born in Bloomfield, New Joisy, lived there 'til I was 4, and then lived in Piscataway, New Joisy until I graduated High School.

[Edited on 4-10-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 10, 2006)

West Hartford, Conn. until I was 15, then south Florida.


----------



## youthevang (Apr 10, 2006)

Born in Manning, South Carolina, raised in Pinewood, SC.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 10, 2006)

A hillbilly, born and raised in the little state of Vermont. Four room school houses and back then we chatted by cb. Vermont has been overrun with liberals now. Wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 10, 2006)

Way south of Dixie!

1948 - 1955 Lima, Peru (with 6 months in Bolivia)
1955 - 1966 Coral Gables, Florida
1966 - 1970 Ann Arbor Mighigan (U of Mich)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 10, 2006)

1959-
Dallas, Texas. Been here all my life except for my college stint at Texas A&M.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 10, 2006)

1952 to 1973 near New Douglas, IL, a farming community of 500 people. 
1973 to 1978, Edwardsville, IL and the SIU-E
1978 to 1981, Ft. Worth, TX and SWBTS
1981 to 1986, Highland, IL, where I went to high school from 1968 to 1971
1986 to 1991, Granite City, IL and my first pastorate, First Baptist Church
1991 to 2004, Powers Lake, WI
2005 to present, Burlington, WI

What a long, strange trip it's been....


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 10, 2006)

1975-1980 Charleston, S.C. (about three different places there)
1980 Tinley Park, IL
1980 Tacoma, Wa
1981 McChord AFB, Wa
1981-1984 Anderson AFB Guam
1984 O'Fallon, IL
1984-1994 Lebanon, IL


----------



## Richard King (Apr 10, 2006)

Born in Austin Texas...the most liberal place in Texas
Raised in the oilpatch of Odessa, west Texas...the most conservative place in Texas


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 10, 2006)

Marysville, WA until age 17. A bunch of other places since then.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> What a long, strange trip it's been....



Dead Head? 

Me...

Central City, KY (Muhlenberg County) for 18 years
Bowling Green, KY for 6 years
Nashville, TN for 6 years


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 10, 2006)

Born in Missoula, Montana in '58. Our family moved around a bit in my early years, three places in Montana, two in California, a year north of Dallas, TX, some time in NY state north of the City, but my main formative years were in Belgrade, Montana, on a ranch, from 1972 until 1992, when I moved to the Puget Sound region.


----------



## panicbird (Apr 10, 2006)

Born in Longview, TX
1978-1988 in Lone Star, TX
1988-1989 in Longview, TX
1989-1991 in Lone Star, TX
1991-1998 in Longview, TX
1998-2000 in Seattle, WA
2000-2002 in Jackson, TN
2002-2003 in Blaine, WA
2003-2004 in Longview, TX
2004-2005 in Pinebluff, NC
2005-now in Blaine, WA

Chris, I am sorry to hear that you went to A&M. You seemed like such a nice guy. Hook 'em horns! 

Lon


----------



## ANT (Apr 10, 2006)

I was born and raised in Ft. Lauderdale, FL.!
Born in '71, lived in S. FL. Until I was 28 (1998), then I moved to Clearwater, FL, and am presently (this moment) laying out at a pool in St. Pete Beach posting this from my sidekick II (phone). (This is my wife's day off, and we're enjoying the day together).


----------



## dswatts (Apr 10, 2006)

Born in Norfolk, VA, raised in Longview, TX


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 10, 2006)

1974-1980 Boston, MA
1980-1984 Middleboro, MA
1985-1987 Brockton, MA
1988-1993 Franklin, IN
1994-1996 Olympia, WA
1997-2000 Spokane, WA
2001-Current Olympia, WA

I will be moving to the SE Florida in the next month or two Lord willing


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 10, 2006)

1963-67 Clermont, Indiana





1968-81 Speedway, Indiana




1981-85 United States Navy NAS Oceana, VA. / Mayport Jacksonville, FL aboard the USS Forrestal & Saratoga


----------



## Tirian (Apr 10, 2006)

Born in Lancashire,England. Raised in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## Cuirassier (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL Martin - I love the ICONS!!

Born in Montreal, PQ
Raised in Calgary, AB
Have lived since 2000 in Vancouver, BC

dl


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 10, 2006)

Born in Chapel Hill, NC. Lived in Chapel Hill, NC; Carrboro, NC; Davidson, NC; Raleigh, NC; Cary, NC; St. Martin; Martinique; Guadeloupe; Kingston, Jamaica; Port Antonio, Jamaica; Boston, MA; Philadelphia, PA; Garland, TX; College Park, MD; Hyattsville, MD; Alexandria, VA; Bealeton, VA.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 10, 2006)

Born and raised in Cincy for 18 years


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 10, 2006)

Matthew,
Where in Lancashire? I lived in Clifton for a year, Lytham for 4 1/2 - went to church in Preston. 

Before that - born in south Seattle area, lived there & Kent for 10 years. 
After that - Kent, and now Seattle itself (because of school). 

Lon,
Where is Blaine?

Brian,
You _know_ that Washington is much nicer than Florida! Why leave?


----------



## beej6 (Apr 10, 2006)

It's interesting to me to see where people have not only been born and raised, but where they've been... Our society is so mobile, as compared to our forefathers.

birth-1980 Brooklyn, NY
-1983 Montrose, NY
-1985 Schenectady, NY
-1990 Albany, NY
-1993 Manhasset, NY
-1995 Redondo Beach, CA
-1997 Manhattan Beach, CA (also, 6 months in San Luis Obispo, CA)
-1999 Redondo Beach, CA
-2000 Palm Springs, CA
-2003 Rancho Palos Verdes, CA
-2005 San Pedro, CA
-present: Modesto, CA


----------



## gwine (Apr 10, 2006)

1952 Born in Garrett, Indiana (north of Fort Wayne)
1979 Married and moved to Fort Wayne, then Auburn, then Huntertown, then Garrett
1983 Moved to Stow, Ohio (close to Akron)
1984 Moved to Kokomo, Indiana
1997 Moved to Janesville, Wisconsin
2007 ? ? ?

We lived in 8 different places the first 10 years we were married. Owning a house has slowed us down a bit, but we've got the itch, and it's been over 7 years . . .


----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 10, 2006)

born in long beach, CA 1967
moved to everett, WA 1973
moved to gulfport, MS 1976
moved back to long beach, CA 1980
moved to edwards AFB, 1989
moved to Long Beach 1993
moved to clearwater, fl 1994
next move ????


----------



## gwine (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> born in long beach, CA 1967
> moved to everett, WA 1973
> moved to gulfport, MS 1976
> ...



I think we're both overdue.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 10, 2006)

Born in England. Raised in Texas.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 10, 2006)

67-87 - Homochitto Forest - near Liberty, MS
87-2002 - in and around Jackson, MS (where I became Reformed!)
2002-Now - MS Gulf Coast - Pascagoula River Wildlife Preserve

Mississippi born and bred!


----------



## Tirian (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puddleglum_
> Matthew,
> Where in Lancashire? I lived in Clifton for a year, Lytham for 4 1/2 - went to church in Preston.



I was born in Billinge, but my family lived near Wigan. I have no recollection of the area as a child as my parents moved to Aus. when I was a baby. Went back there in '89 though and some of those names seem familiar. Parts of my family still live there though (Marsh's and Forsters). Some Glovers live down south now in Hatfield (from memory).

God bless,

Matt


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2006)

1973-1991 Alexandria, LA
1991-1993 Shreveport, LA
1993-1996 Alexandria, LA
1996-1999 Baton Rouge, LA
1999-2000 Alexandria, LA
2000-present Pineville, LA (across the river from Alexandria) 

Louisiana born and raised here.


----------



## Presbyrino (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 1980 Tinley Park, IL



A small world. I grew up a stone's throw away from Tinley. 


[Edited on 4-11-2006 by Presbyrino]


----------



## panicbird (Apr 11, 2006)

Dwayne,
What years did you live in Longview? Where did you live? I lived near the intersection of Eastman and Alpine, near Highway 80. I also lived in Pine Tree for a year or so.

Jessica,
Blaine is the last town before the border on I-5.

Lon


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 11, 2006)

Minneapolis, MN


----------



## srhoades (Apr 11, 2006)

Born 1979 Riverside, CA
Move to Long Beach, CA from 2001-2002
Been back in Riverside since.


----------



## dswatts (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panicbird_
> Dwayne,
> What years did you live in Longview? Where did you live? I lived near the intersection of Eastman and Alpine, near Highway 80. I also lived in Pine Tree for a year or so.
> 
> ...



I lived in Longview from 1974 until I went in the service after graduating from Pine Tree HS in 1983. Lived there for a short time from 1988-1991, 95-96. My mom, brother, and sister all still live there. They keep trying to get us to move back there! We lived on Biscayne Dr. in the Pine Tree area of Longview. 

Yep, I know Eastman/Alpine area well. My sister owned a house on Hughey Lane for years.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 12, 2006)

I was born at a very early age. To tell the truth, I can't remember how old I was at the time. The first few years are a bit fuzzy. Don't remember much about the place, but I haven't moved from it since then. I'm still in the town I was born in. Other than that, if memory serves me well, I've been to a lot of places, but never lived in any of them.


----------



## Kstone1999 (Apr 12, 2006)

Born and raised in Simpsonville SC...close to Greenville.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kstone1999_
> Born and raised in Simpsonville SC...close to Greenville.



Nice place to live!


----------



## puritan reformed (Apr 13, 2006)

Born in Scotch Plains New Jersey 1972-1978. 1978-1991(1991 College in Greenville, IL and spent a year in Brandon FL) 1994 -2002 Lebanon IN, and 2002 to present Brownsburg, Indiana. Effective June 5, 2006 Clinton, Mississippi!!!

[Edited on 4-13-2006 by RTSbound]


----------



## LarryCook (Apr 13, 2006)

55-56 Ft. McClellan, AL
56-56 Ft. Carson, CO
56-59 Stuttgart, FRG
59-61 Wheeling, WV
61-63 Owensboro, KY
63-66 Ft. Bragg, NC
66-69 Kaiseralautern, FRG
69-74 Ft. Lee, VA
64-76 Radcliff, KY
76-79 Aschaffenburg, FRG
79-81 Ft. Stewart, GA
81-82 Ft. Rucker, AL
82-83 Dong du Chon, ROK
83-86 Hunter AAF (Savannah), GA
86-89 New Orleans, LA
89-92 Pace, FL
92-95 Williamsburg, VA
95-96 Sunrise, FL
96-99 Vero Beach, FL
99-02 Indian Trail, NC
02-05 Fort Mill, SC
05-06 Greenville, SC
looking maybe to relocate to Texas in 07


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 13, 2006)

Goodnight Larry,
Have you and your parents been running from the law? It's time to come in from the cold man, you need to settle down. :bigsmile:


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 13, 2006)

Born London, UK

Raised there aged 0-24

Since age 24 (4 yrs) Cheltenham, Gloucestershire, UK


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 13, 2006)

Born and raised in Cincinnati...


----------



## LarryCook (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Goodnight Larry,
> Have you and your parents been running from the law? It's time to come in from the cold man, you need to settle down. :bigsmile:


lol, with the exception of 1974 to 1976 my dad and I had unbroken military service from 1942 to 1996...that'll obviously result in a lot of movement.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RTSbound_
> 1978-1991(1991 College in Greenville, IL



Greenville, IL is only less than 30 minutes from where I grew up! I've been to Greenville many a time. 

Interesting...small world indeed.


----------



## SRoper (Apr 29, 2006)

Born and raised in Bainbridge Twp., OH, near Cleveland.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been living around Memphis, TN since birth. Right now we're in a small "in between" house and are about to move into our beautiful new house in the country about 6 or 7 miles north.


----------



## Herald (Apr 29, 2006)

Born and raised in Kearny, NJ until I went into the Air Force after H.S. College came later. Met my wife at the Word of Life Bible Institute in Pottersville, NY. Moved from Jersey to Maryland in 1989. Been here ever since.


----------



## Herald (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> A hillbilly, born and raised in the little state of Vermont. Four room school houses and back then we chatted by cb. Vermont has been overrun with liberals now. Wouldn't want to live there.



Eyup


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 30, 2006)

Been in Bakersfield all my 18 years.


----------



## DrawnbytheFather (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Simpsonville*



> _Originally posted by Kstone1999_
> Born and raised in Simpsonville SC...close to Greenville.



I lived in Simpsonville from December, 1978 until April, 1982 when I moved to Columbia. My brothers still live in Simpsonville, and my parents are buried there. I still live in the Columbia area.

What years did you live there? I lived in Powderhorn, but didn't go to school there. I was already out of high school by then. My nephews went to Hillcrest High School, Hillcrest Middle School, and Plain Elementary.


----------



## DrawnbytheFather (May 2, 2006)

*Greenville area*



> _Originally posted by shelly_
> 1972-1986 Kansas City, MO area
> 1986 (6 months) in Tempe & Chandler AZ (Phoenix)
> 1986-1990 back in KCMO area
> ...



Hi Shelly, I lived in Simpsonville from December, 1978 until April, 1982. My brothers still live there.


----------



## DrawnbytheFather (May 2, 2006)

*Radcliff, KY and also Greenville*



> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> 55-56 Ft. McClellan, AL
> 56-56 Ft. Carson, CO
> 56-59 Stuttgart, FRG
> ...



Hi Larry, I lived in Simpsonville from December, 1978 until April, 1982. I live in the Columbia area now. Another interesting thing is that my ex husband lived in Radcliff, KY for many years. His dad used to be an air traffic controller at Fort Knox. My ex went to school there in Radcliff, and if you mentioned it, I would recognize it. He lived there during the years that you did. He graduated from high school in 1976. 
His sister is buried there in Elizabethtown. His name is Michael Blake. He, and I, both live in the Columbia area. He used to live in Simpsonville too, which is where we met.


----------



## DrawnbytheFather (May 2, 2006)

Since my dad was in the Navy we moved around alot. I went to three different schools in 6th grade.

Here is the list of where I've lived:

Norfolk, VA
Bainbridge, MD
Weatherly, PA
Philadelphia, PA
Norfolk, VA
San Diego, CA
Portsmouth, RI
East Meadow, NY
San Diego, CA
Simpsonville, SC
Gaston, SC
West Columbia, SC


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 2, 2006)

Welcome, Diane!

(Please click on the Signature Requirements link in my signature to see what needs to be updated in your signature)


----------



## DrawnbytheFather (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Welcome, Diane!
> 
> (Please click on the Signature Requirements link in my signature to see what needs to be updated in your signature)



Thank you for the welcome. I've been trying to find where I can update my signature since I signed up, but can't find where I need to go to change it. I did read the signature rules link, but can't find where to change mine. Where do I go to change it?

I go to Covenant Baptist Church, West Columbia, SC


----------



## DrawnbytheFather (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Joshua! I think I did it right this time. 

I'll test it with this post.


----------



## Cacklewack (May 2, 2006)

Born, Soldotna, Alaska 1983
Tigard, Oregon in 1987
Beaverton, Oregon 1990
Tigard, Oregon 2005


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 2, 2006)

Diane, I was born in Charleston and still have family there


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 3, 2006)

Windsor, Ontario, Canada. Everyone is


----------



## gwine (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> Windsor, Ontario, Canada. Everyone is



We stayed in Windsor when we went to the Detroit Kennel Club dog show a few years ago. A nice, quiet town when we were there.

Born in Garrett, Indiana, just north of Fort Wayne. Lived there 26 years then got married and started moving around.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 3, 2006)

Hey that's cool Gerry, I'm glad you liked it here. For the most part it still is a quiet town despite it's size and proximity to Detroit, but the violence has picked up here some. 

My fiancee and I have a friend in Ft. Wayne. We went to see a Komets hockey game once and then we saw a Notre Dame/Michigan hockey game there last year.


----------



## gwine (May 3, 2006)

Ah, the Komets. Every game I ever saw there was a fight and multiple penalties. Something about the game, I guess. Although when I went to a hockey game in the Soo I don't remember a fight. Maybe the Canadiens had more restraint.


----------



## DrawnbytheFather (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Diane, I was born in Charleston and still have family there



Charleston is a beautiful city. I haven't been there in several years, but it's a beautiful place.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 3, 2006)

I haven't been home or seen my family in 29yrs...I went "missing" as a child...got hold of them a few years ago. We are hoping to go visit next year.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> Ah, the Komets. Every game I ever saw there was a fight and multiple penalties. Something about the game, I guess. Although when I went to a hockey game in the Soo I don't remember a fight. Maybe the Canadiens had more restraint.



 Maybe it was just your "luck" when you went to their games. I don't remember there being any fights when I went. There could have been but I'm not as crazy about fights as I used to be so I wouldn't remember. 

As for Canadians having more restraint, maybe that's why there were no fights. Most of the Ft. Wayne team were Canadians.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I haven't been home or seen my family in 29yrs...I went "missing" as a child...got hold of them a few years ago. We are hoping to go visit next year.



I hope you get to see them.


----------



## DrawnbytheFather (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I haven't been home or seen my family in 29yrs...I went "missing" as a child...got hold of them a few years ago. We are hoping to go visit next year.



Wow, that's a long, long time. I'm glad you were able to hook up with them again, and hope it works out for next year.


----------



## pickwick (May 9, 2006)

I was born and reared in a tobacco farming community called Loris, in northeastern South Carolina, in 1962. We lived in Colonial Heights and Petersburg, Virginia from 1963-1967, then returned to our hometown. I remained in Loris until 1994 (except for four years of college in Clinton and Florence, SC). In 1994 I moved to the county seat of Conway. Been here ever since.

As you can see, I am a world traveler par excellence!


----------



## LarryCook (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrawnbytheFather_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> ...


Ooops...Radcliff 74 to 76 not 64 to 76. We are enjoying Simpsonville and it I am sure has grown a lot since 82 as has the entire upstate area, especially Greenville. My brother Don and Jim graduated from I believe it was called North Hardin High but it was the county h.s. in Radcliff and they were 74 and I think 78 or 79. I left there the year he graduated and went into the Army. I imagine that we were in Jerry's restaurant at the same time at some point. (I think that is the name of it). 

Say hi to him for me!
Larry


----------



## Dave L (May 9, 2006)

Born in Plymouth, England.

Still here, 38 years later!


----------



## DrawnbytheFather (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dswatts_
> Born in Norfolk, VA, raised in Longview, TX



I was born in Norfolk, VA on May 19, 1958.


----------



## DrawnbytheFather (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by DrawnbytheFather_
> ...



That's too cool! Yep, it was North Hardin High School, that was it. He would have graduated probably in 1976, or 1977. I'll give him a call, and tell him about you guys. Mike lives about ten miles from me, and his brother, Doug, lives in Simpsonville, right around Graceland East Cemetary (which is also where my parents are buried). 

My brothers live in Simpsonville too. My husband and I talked about moving to Simpsonville, but we wound up staying here, and bought a house in West Columbia. Simpsonville has definitely changed. Mike and I were married in April, 1982, and that's when I left there. Unfortunately, we divorced in 1986. When my family and I moved there in December, 1978, it was a little country town. Now it's huge. When we were there at Christmas a year ago (I didn't go this past Christmas, I was sick, but my husband and daughters did), I didn't even recognize the Fairview Road exit! I was driving and had to get my bearings. If it had been dark, I would have been in big trouble, lol. I've got a lot of great memories of that area.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> ...



Windsor isn't so quiet anymore. A police officer was murdered last week. Please  for his wife and young children.


----------



## gwine (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by gwine_
> ...



That is sad news. Will .


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## Larry Hughes (Sep 12, 2006)

Brandenburg, KY
Bowling Green, KY
Columbus, GA
Lexington, KY
Louisville, KY


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 12, 2006)

I was born in Bayonne, NJ on August 27, 1946.

On October 6, 1946 I was baptized at First Reformed Church (Dutch Reformed). The building which housed the church has become a national historic landmark. The congregation had been founded in the late 1600's by Dutch colonists who had settled that area.

The summer prior to my 13th birthday we moved to Cranford, NJ, where I went to high school.


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 12, 2006)

Born and raised in Pole Tavern, NJ
Stillwater, OK
Dallas, TX
Owings Mills, MD
Greenwich, CT
Grapevine, TX
Bedford, TX
Hurst, TX
Lake Wylie, SC
Raleigh, NC
Youngsville, America (NC)


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Sep 12, 2006)

Born and raised in Toledo Ohio. 

Became a resident of Illinois in 2006.


----------

